# Attaching Flat Or Chain Bands To Truemark?



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

I want to try some flat bands or making some chain bands, but I was wondering how to attach the bands onto my tubular armed slingshot that's a truemark? and how do I go about shooting it, as in what direction do I pull? Also, any pics. would be nice.

Thanks,


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot where are you?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Attach them just like they are attached on this home made slingshot. When shooting point the prongs away from you. -- Tex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> pop shot where are you?


right behind your mom. but seriously- try ATT- take the end of your chainset, gather it up against the fork with the fork tip facing target and wrap a layer of cloth around it. then wrap it with (2) 64 rubber bands tight. the cloth gives it some grip and spares it from rubber to rubber abrasion. i did that on a wire ss i made, worked great. here's an ATT slingshot setup.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

right behind your mom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)




----------

